# Gus Retrieving in the Pool



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

Gus (11 weeks now) loves the water! Here he is retrieving in the pool; he's so cute he'll just sit there and paw the water at the steps trying to get me to throw the ball in! I can't believe how much he has taken to the water, I'm thrilled!:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aw, love the video! It's so cute! It amazes me that they know immediately how to swim. We took ours to the lake again today but he was tired so didn't play much.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's the good life


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

NIce Pool!!! Some dogs have all the luck!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go, Gus! Good boy! I'm envious of Gus' pool too. That's one lucky dog!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe...so cute. Gus is quite the swimmer and I am quite jealous of that pool.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so cute. What a brave little man he is! Lucky too, having that great pool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gus is just so smart and very brave. He looks like he has taken to the pool just like a pro. I am enjoying watching my lonesome dove dog grow up.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Looks like a natural to me. Go Gus!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats one lucky dog to have his own larger pool.... Looks like he enjoys swimming.....


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Soooooo cute looks like a natural to me.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

thank you for sharing your sweet darling baby with us


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

aww... now that's just adorable!!!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

What a winner! Great video! I want that pool!


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

That's a great video. He seems to really love the water. My Molly would stay in the pool all day if we let her.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

How fun he gets to learn to swim and love the water at such a young age.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

such a good boy gus. he'll have so much fun in that pool.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

*nice video*

thats a great video - I can't wait to have a pool so I can swim with my girls


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I loved this video, thanks for uploading it. He was so happy to bring it back and I could hear you were as excited as I am when our dogs do so well.. thanks again...


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh Loved the video. hes going to be a great little swimmer


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What a cute video! Did he swim like that right away?

I let Tucker swim in the river, he did okay at first but then he started choking on water so I had to pull him out... :doh:


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Great vid. That's great for 11 weeks. Gotta love Gus' retrieving and swimming skills. And that pool looks so inviting...I'd be tempted to retrieve the ball myself.

I keep telling my husband that if the garden fails, I'm going to put a pool in there. Now I'm tempted to spray it with weed killer.

He is very cute!


----------



## Dino (Jun 24, 2007)

I am so jealous too!!! Gus is a great swimmer!


----------

